# STL - StarGroup Limited



## Dutchy3 (13 May 2007)

I see the start of something beautiful ....

These sorts of set ups are capable of returning 100%+ over (say) 12 months ... anyone have the inside running on the ATM to China story ????


----------



## falcon55 (21 June 2007)

*Re: ICP - International Concert Attractions*

Well....it has hit 100% in about 2 months from posting. 

anyone on this ?
There should be an annoucement coming very soon


----------



## alankew (21 June 2007)

*Re: ICP - International Concert Attractions*

Falcon already on it but wish i had of bought when i posted in the breakouts thread and definitely when dutchy posted


----------



## djones (21 June 2007)

*Re: ICP - International Concert Attractions*

Announcement should be 20,000 ATMS sold in the Asia region. Most likely in China. I dont hold at the moment.


----------



## falcon55 (21 June 2007)

*Re: ICP - International Concert Attractions*

If they do announce that, do you think the price will have more room to move up?

or has it already peeked?


----------



## Dutchy3 (21 June 2007)

*Re: ICP - International Concert Attractions*

I just don't have any spare capital at the moment ... so did not take my own advice ...

That been said the average return of my portfolio whould of benefited from this one in it ....


----------



## alankew (26 June 2007)

*Re: ICP - International Concert Attractions*

Another good day for this on a bad day for the market,up 23% on significant volume and is now into blueskies-in fact hasnt been this high for 5 years!Must be an announcement coming.Dutchy keep up the good work


----------



## falcon55 (27 June 2007)

*Re: ICP - International Concert Attractions*

I got in at 0.1, so today it was up 50%, but now hovering around 40%. 

Hopefully the annoucement will live up to the hype


----------



## alankew (27 June 2007)

*Re: ICP - International Concert Attractions*

Falcon hope you didnt take my comment as being proof that there is an ann coming however I still think that there will be something on the way but have no proof just increased volume.Have a look at Dutchys thread on descending triangles,this is one of the reasons i bought in and also the price action in the last week or so


----------



## falcon55 (27 June 2007)

*Re: ICP - International Concert Attractions*

I bought before I made my first post in the thread 
Don't worry, you are not liable. 

Could you link me perhaps?

I just quit my job to concentrate on a business I have started, so I will have a lot more time to trade 9-5.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (6 August 2007)

*Re: ICP - International Concert Attractions*

ICP has just breached the top of its ascending triangle on outstanding volume friday (looks like 3rd biggest vol day to date) ... so if it trades this morning again on positive high volume its quite likely to complete its triangle target of 19.5 .... the pennant target is 20.5


----------



## Tazza (19 February 2008)

*Re: ICP - International Concert Attractions*

Anyone got an opinion or any information to share on this one. The share price has continued to fall.


----------



## Profitseeker (9 May 2009)

*Re: ICP - International Concert Attractions*

After months of going no where, this one seems to have broken out on no announcement. Does anyone know why?


----------



## notting (17 October 2011)

*Re: ICP - Icash Payment Systems*

CUS is in a trading holt regarding a "transaction" not sure what that means exactly however it has risen about 40% in the last 2 weeks leading up to the trading holt.

I have noticed, in the past, that ICP tends to bounce when CUS bounces however it has not done that so much this time hence you'd think CUS is not about to make a bid for it.

If CUS is about to be swallowed by private equity then this will bounce I reckon. May be worth look tomorrow afternoon if the market is off a bit.


----------



## notting (25 November 2011)

*Re: ICP - Icash Payment Systems*

ICP Good afternoon to you too sir!!
Is customers about to buy it? CUS


----------



## notting (29 November 2011)

*Re: ICP - Icash Payment Systems*

The market appears happy with it's progress today.
Up another 14% on top of Fridays 35%.


----------



## notting (30 November 2011)

*Re: ICP - Icash Payment Systems*

In trading holt due to sale of it's Australian ATM Business
No word from CUS to say it is the one buying


----------



## System (12 August 2015)

On August 12th, 2015, Icash Payment Systems Limited (ICP) changed its name and ASX code to StarGroup Limited (STL).


----------



## pixel (9 May 2016)

System said:


> On August 12th, 2015, Icash Payment Systems Limited (ICP) changed its name and ASX code to StarGroup Limited (STL).




Om May 9th, 2016, PAC Partners started coverage of Star Group.
An Investor Presentation was also published.

So far, the Market reaction has been somewhat subdued, but seems to support a price in the mid-3's.




Could be worth a speculative punt. I'm buying. 
Initial target 4.3c; potentially far beyond. Stop on break of 3.5c


----------



## Telamelo (10 May 2016)

pixel said:


> Om May 9th, 2016, PAC Partners started coverage of Star Group.
> An Investor Presentation was also published.
> 
> So far, the Market reaction has been somewhat subdued, but seems to support a price in the mid-3's.
> ...




Welcome Pixel.  http://www.starpaymentsystems.com.au/images/pdf/media/STL_Initiation_Note_Final.pdf

Projected 12 month price target on STL of 0.081c .. so 100% upside potential from current price of 0.04c (+5.26% today).

Meanwhile, chart is shaping up nicely imo for a potential breakout.    Cheers tela


----------



## pixel (11 May 2016)

Telamelo said:


> Welcome Pixel.  http://www.starpaymentsystems.com.au/images/pdf/media/STL_Initiation_Note_Final.pdf
> 
> Projected 12 month price target on STL of 0.081c .. so 100% upside potential from current price of 0.04c (+5.26% today).
> 
> Meanwhile, chart is shaping up nicely imo for a potential breakout.    Cheers tela




I had a similar view earlier today, and long-term, it may still happen.
Watching today's actions, however, I'm noo longer sure that a breakout is imminent. The reasons:
offers are getting undercut
if offers above 4c aren't being bought quickly, the vendor tends to lose patience and sell down

I'll wait for today's Close to decide what to do short-term.


----------



## Telamelo (12 May 2016)

pixel said:


> I had a similar view earlier today, and long-term, it may still happen.
> Watching today's actions, however, I'm noo longer sure that a breakout is imminent. The reasons:
> offers are getting undercut
> if offers above 4c aren't being bought quickly, the vendor tends to lose patience and sell down
> ...




Closed @ 0.041c (so perhaps poised for a breakout methinks) noting "the 5-day moving average is above both the 20 and 50-day moving averages respectively".

market depth appears bullish enough showing 32 buyers for 2,888,902 units vs 15 sellers for 1,172,399 units

Good Luck!

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (14 May 2016)

http://www.barchart.com/snapopinion/stocks/STL.ax  states a 100% 'strong buy' rating!

Cheers tela


----------



## pixel (16 May 2016)

Telamelo said:


> http://www.barchart.com/snapopinion/stocks/STL.ax  states a 100% 'strong buy' rating!
> 
> Cheers tela








False break on Friday, followed by a Bearish Engulfing candle this morning.
The only saving grace/ glimmer of hope is the low volume on a Down Day - assuming it doesn't change.
I still hold, but speccie rules.


----------



## Telamelo (17 May 2016)

Well supply seems to have tapered off somewhat today.. as only just over 400k volume traded (and importantly share price held 0.039c level) - chart shows recent 'higher highs' made with corresponding 'higher lows' so overall trend is still up imho   P.S. noting 52 week high reached of 0.046c 

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (18 May 2016)

Telamelo said:


> Well supply seems to have tapered off somewhat today.. as only just over 400k volume traded (and importantly share price held 0.039c level) - chart shows recent 'higher highs' made with corresponding 'higher lows' so overall trend is still up imho   P.S. noting 52 week high reached of 0.046c
> 
> Cheers tela




Green hammer close @ 0.041c  (+5.13%) today...  indicates 'bullish sentiment' still in play imo

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (10 August 2016)

STL "Record Month" puts Stargroup on track for 11th record Quarter!

Highlights:
● 11.67% increase on ATM transactions compared to prior month
● 11.35% increase on average number of transactions per ATM
compared to prior month
● Annualised transactions of ATM Network currently >2.7million
transactions
● Annualised gross revenue of ATM network now $6.7million

Mr Todd Zani, Stargroup’s CEO and Executive Chairman said “The transactions on our ATM network were 11.67% up on the previous month which is a direct result of the successful completion of the CashMyATM acquisition on 1 June and further ramp up of our ATM network as it begins to mature.

It is also a reflection of our concentrated and disciplined efforts to only place our hardware in high quality sites and to only perform high quality acquisitions.

Our average monthly transactions per ATM continue to be arguably the industry best with the average for the last month being 647 transactions a month per machine, an 11.35% increase on the previous month.

Our results in the last quarter were industry best and we are continuing to improve on that result, which is contrary to recent media reports regarding declines in ATM transactions.

Further, these results show that the integration of the CashMyATM business has been excellent and considering we have just had record sales in the StarPOS business, there are some exciting times ahead for Stargroup Limited shareholders.

It’s exciting to know that our monthly turnover for July was what this Company turned over for the full year in FY15!”, said Mr Zani.

--------------
Please dyor as always.. Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (10 August 2016)

Telamelo said:


> STL "Record Month" puts Stargroup on track for 11th record Quarter!
> 
> Highlights:
> ● 11.67% increase on ATM transactions compared to prior month
> ...



"Stargroup expects to achieve its first underlying profit and pay a maiden dividend in FY17".

July was a month of double digit growth for Stargroup’s ATM network highlighting the success of the recent acquisition and its successful integration.

The July result means the ATM network is generating over 2.7 million transactions and revenues of $6.7 million when annualised.

Stargroup continues to exhibit industry best quality metrics and furthermore, continues to improve on these metrics.

Stargroup stands to benefit as the major banks close branches and force consumers to access their cash through independent service operators such as Stargroup.

Stargroup expects its future growth to be driven by:

- Further organic growth in quality ATM sites through disciplined site selection;
- Further penetration of the EFTPOS ISO market by leveraging wholesale rates;
- Rolling out new technology products such as our Recycler ATM that allows users to both withdraw and deposit money;
- Rolling out the Stargroup debit and credit card; and
- Further sales of NeoICP ATMs and software in Australia.

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...-posts-record-july-for-atm-network-70355.html

----------------
STL vwap of .0338c today on 5.41mill volume traded..

Please DYOR .. Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (11 August 2016)

Telamelo said:


> "Stargroup expects to achieve its first underlying profit and pay a maiden dividend in FY17".
> 
> July was a month of double digit growth for Stargroup’s ATM network highlighting the success of the recent acquisition and its successful integration.
> 
> ...



Nice morning announcement/surprise as quite impressive figures released yet again...  only a matter of time/patience imo till the 'market cottons on to this gem' ..... dyor


Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (11 August 2016)

Stargroup Ltd's investment in South Korea paying dividends
Thursday, August 11, 2016 by Proactive Investors

Stargroup Ltd (STL) holds an 11.3% interest in NeoICP Korea Inc., a private South Korean Company, which has outlined some impressive financials.

The NeoICP full year revenues were up 18.8% to AUD $25.4 million, compared with FY15 of $21.4 million.

Key highlights:

- 60.95% increase in NPAT result for NeoICP in FY16;
- 29.17% increase in EBITDA results for NeoICP in FY16;
- 11.28% increase in Net Assets for NeoICP in FY16; and
- US$60,000 dividend payment to Stargroup from NeoICP.

Todd Zani, CEO and executive chairman for Stargroup, commented:

"These results have significantly outperformed the FY15 results and our expectations for FY16.

"We continue to believe that our investment is undervalued in our own books and whilst we did make an upward revaluation in the half year result from $938,368 to $1,524,597.

"NeoICP recently acquired and built an impressive new headquarters and manufacturing plant in South Korea and the improved net assets of the business do not take into account the market value of these premises.

"Given this result and dividend payment, we will give due consideration to again revaluing this investment."

----------------------------------
Charting Analysis: 
Looks like most indicator's have turned bullish

Stochastic Oscillator
%K(14,3): 64.4+ %D(3): 48.1+ 
RSI (14) : 56.4+ 
Pivot Point 0.032c+

"We may now consider a bullish bet in STL that recently came back into our scope. The bullish glimmer on the market’s face is an undeniable fact prompting us to be on alert to take a long position".

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (30 August 2016)

STL Announcement 30/08/16
HIGHLIGHTS:
● Stargroup signs a 5 year distribution deal for EFTPOS terminals and software with West International AB via its 100% owned subsidiary StarApps
● StarApps to release next generation payment solutions and applications in Australia and New Zealand
● StarApps commits to acquire 2,000 EFTPOS terminals per year and to develop unique EFTPOS software for Australian and New Zealand markets

Todd Zani CEO commented “With circa 900,000 EFTPOS terminals installed in Australia and the industry growing at around 60,000 terminals a year, this is a huge opportunity."

"The key here is the ownership and access to the source code... I can not stress enough the importance of this announcement and the impact it will have for STL. No reliance on 3rd parties for the development and integration of terminal applications is a significant opportunity for STL and its shareholders."

“I firmly believe we can achieve our aim to be the No. 1 ISO in the EFTPOS and payment industry by the end of 2017.”

Please DYOR as always...  Cheers tela


----------



## yuna (4 October 2017)

I'm very excited that Todd Zani replied my email very quickly even when he is on holiday. His attitude make me feel he is responsible  to the shareholders which is very important for choosing a company.


----------

